# Primary Amenorrhea or ?????



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Okay, so this is my third attempt to write this out and actually follow through with the post. This time no matter how illiterate and foolish I feel I will actually hit the submit button!

Okay, here's the deal:

I went off the pill in September 2004 in order to prepare for TTC around May/June. As I have PCOS in September I also discontinued the aldactone as it causes severe birth defects and increased my metformin to the highest dosage (to compensate for being off the pill and the anti-androgen). I also read TCOYF and began charting. Well. Unfortunately, I am going on month 7 without menstruating and stopped charting in December as I hadn't notice any type of pattern other than low, low, low (no temp above 95.7). I went to see my internist two weeks ago. She did a pregnancy test which (surprise







) came back negative and a full thyroid panel. While I haven't looked at the results myself, the nurse reported that they were normal. I have a great internist who understands that being in the average range does not nescessarily indicate what is normal for me so I am confident that it was fine. She then mentioned primary amenorrhea and said I would need to see a fertility specialist. So. I have an appointment for MAY







with this doctor. In the meantime I have been doing research on primary amenorrhea. I have always joked about not being able to have children and looking at what primary amenorrhea is that may well be the truth. Yuck. In the meantime I am looking for any advice as to what I can do. I am excercising 4-6 times a week and avoiding sugar/processed foods. Other than that I am lost. Met should be regulating my cycles but isn't. I'm feeling really unpowerful. I have always associated by strength and wisdom as a woman as coming from my cycle. If the only way I can cycle is on drugs then isn't the power really coming from the pill and not from me?! I know this isn't true in my head but I _feel_ differently about my body now. Which sucks! I don't know the point of this essay other than if you have any suggestions or success stories that would be great. Maybe this belongs in infertility, I don't know. How sad that I don't get the year of charting and dtd before I am labeled...

Thanks for listening,

Jenne


----------

